
A Mastadon instance for technology folks - amingilani
https://mastodon.technology
======
amingilani
I just jumped onto Mastodon and love the community on this instance. All the
conversation is based on technology or non-technology.. I mean, I know those
categories are mutually exclusive but this is the perfect balance.

And unlike Twitter's echo chamber, people love to converse! Every single toot
has had a reply, even my first "Hello World!" one.

~~~
amingilani
Also, since turns out people are joining because of this post, toot at me!
@g[1]

[1]: [https://mastodon.technology/@g](https://mastodon.technology/@g)

